# German Rams - egg care males vs females



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So in the last batch of eggs, I was paying a LOT more attention as they made it a full 48 hours before getting eaten yet again.

I observed that the female did A lot more fanning of the eggs as compared to the male who was hardly fanning at all, and in general a lot more egg care than the male, but she also ate basically all of them. 
I read somewhere to leave the light on the eggs the entire time, till they got to the wiggler stage.. no help.

So I'm thinking the next batch, I'm going to drop a divider in, to keep the parents away from the eggs? and let nature take its course? or would I be better off to relocate the eggs to a different tank, and treat with something for anti-fungal?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I Find it really depends on the parents. I have had males care for the spawns ferociously where the females were chased away. The divider would work, but you would need to artificially 'fan' the eggs to keep water circulating around them etc. Your best bet would be to Move them; use some anti fungal and aerate the water close to them.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

What about a powerhead in the tank to keep the water moving? I'll use a cycled sponge filter, so adding an airstone is no big deal, or is there a fine line to how much flow to have?

Also any apistos left? I have to drive by your place this weekend..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well if the powerhead is very small and far away I suppose you could use it. Only problem there is when they hatch well they vacuum may be to much and they could stick to the sponge filter under the powerhead. Have 5-6 female Apistos left still.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Most of my females end up eating if not the eggs, then the wigglers.
It just depends on your husbandry. How good are you at taking care of the eggs and wigglers. You can take them out, but the difference in environment already determine the fate of 3/4 of the batch. There are many ways to go about it. You can use meth blue and put an air stone near the egg patch. You can use almond leaves instead of meth blue. Obviously, it's preferable to use almond leaves as meth blue would kill off some of your beneficial bacteria, hence the posibility of a mini cycle.
Alternately, you can take out the female and let the male care of them until they are free swiming fry. At this point, you should either take out the male or take out the fry. Otherwise, within one week, the fry might end up being daddy's food.
Some things you will eventually know. The parent eats the fuggus eggs. That's how they care of them. If just one egg fungus, it will quickly spread and ruin the entire batch. That's where the meth blue and almond leaves does it's work (If you are taking care of the eggs.)
Once they are wiggles and free swimming fry. The parents also eat the defective ones too. You on the other hand won't be able to spot this until one month later. There is a certain age where the fry should be leaving their protective parent. Once that certain age has been reached, if it fits in your mouth, it's food applies.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

